# Infinity for Game boy color, released after...20 years! Thanks to Kickstarter



## EgM (Aug 26, 2021)

Infinity for Game boy color, released after...20 years!

Yeah, I'm known as the guy who wrote music for sooo many games but none ever got released, haha 
16k CAD$ goal now up to 233,000 CAD$ We even got Yuzo Koshiro (my hero) to throw in a song! 

Let's just say, in 1999-2001 composing music to a Game Boy wasn't really fun, at least for me. I wrote all of it with my MIDI guitar, an IMG 2010 Ibanez guitar using 4 tracks using square/sine/triangle waves in SF2 on an SBLive and Mathew Valente handled all the converts to tracker for me.

In the promo video:

Strings are EWHO Diamond, the backs are VSL Big Bang, Piano is Embertone Walker 1955


----------



## EgM (Aug 30, 2021)

My friend Mathew Valente organized for our friends Andrew Thompson and David Koch to make a video off the medley, it's awesome!


----------



## EgM (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy to report that the kickstarter was a major success! Glad it's over though, it was a crazy 30 days :D






I would recommend anyone with a reasonable social media following realize their dream using Kickstarter


----------



## Terry93D (Sep 17, 2021)

_Infinity _is the single best (soon to be formerly) unreleased GameBoy Color JRPG soundtrack ever written. That is a specificity of praise that is only ridiculous until you consider that the other contender is Ian Stocker's _Mythri_, at which point you realize that there are no less than two unreleased GBC JRPG games with amazing soundtracks.


----------

